# Photos of GUNS! Post away! (pic heavy!)



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So we all have a ton of photos of guns, right? And who doesn't like to look at guns?

No structure needed... lets just share some photos!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

MORE GUNS!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

GUNS!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloody Hell Chris!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy crap ! That's one hell of an arsenal. I am jealous.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Just imagine how long it would take to clean all these great guns if you were to shoot them all. Would be time well spent.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Was that a thompson center in the box? I want it , just send it too me. Nice kimbers, hell they are all nice.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Did I post too many pics and ruin the thread? I was hoping everyone would jump in with pics of their guns!!



singlesix said:


> Was that a thompson center in the box? I want it , just send it too me. Nice kimbers, hell they are all nice.


Yea that was my Icon. Sold it to Rodney here on PT (bigdrowdy1) Heck of a gun, but when I couldn't bring myself to take it out into the woods, I knew it was time to part with it.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Never too many pics of guns no such thing, im gonna post mine when i get a chance to put them together, i will have to say your gonna make alot of us look like we dont like guns.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Never too many pics of guns no such thing, im gonna post mine when i get a chance to put them together, i will have to say your gonna make alot of us look like we dont like guns.


I'll be up front and honest.... I do NOT own all of these guns NOW. These pics were taken over time. I used to have a lot of guns but I have scaled way back.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the Kimbers, I only have 1 makes me jealous!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres my ADC rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice rig Dave ! What scope is that ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I have no idea Don---theres no name or numbers on it.. Found it in the bottom of a box of bullets and brass I bought at an auction. Figured I'd put it on the SD and see how she did. Its 3 X 9---armor coated---B.D.C.turrets---quick rail release, and will drive tacks at 200 yards.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL That's great!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, I will play. Pics may not be the best but this is what I have......

View attachment 4153

View attachment 4154

View attachment 4155

View attachment 4156

View attachment 4157

View attachment 4158

View attachment 4159

View attachment 4160

View attachment 4161


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, I will play. Pics may not be the best but.....try this again.......sorry for the repete post but pics are tough for me for some reason.......


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Posting pics is tough. They are too big or too small. Cant edit the posts cuz I get an error message saying I dont have permission to edit my own post.........discouraging.......


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice 660---whats the cal.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, its a .243......my go to calling rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are a few for your perusal !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A few more !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a few more !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Almost done !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK I won't bore(pun intended) you any more tonight !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger GP-100 4" I have a 6" also not pictured ,357 Mags
Taurus 85 38 special
Ruger Redhawk 44Mag.
Beretta 92 9mm
Ruger P89 9mm
Ruger MarkII 22/45 22lr
Thompson Contender .375JDJ
Extra barrels for Contender .357 Rem Maximum, 44Magnum, 7-30 Waters
Ruger 10-22 22lr
Marlin Mdl. 60 22lr
Marlin Mdl. 336 30-30
Plum Crazy lower w/ 5,56 DPMS upper 16"
Plum Crazy lower w/ 5.56 Del-Ton upper 18"
Ruger M77MKII .243
Ruger M77MKII 300Win. Mag.
Ruger #1 .204Ruger
Savage Edge 22-250
Browning BPS 12GA
Browning Citori 20GA
Savage Mdl.67 12GA


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don,

You need help!
















NFF: You got those pics down pat now! Thanks for sharing. Is that revolver a heritage?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Don,
> 
> You need help!
> 
> ...


What I need is a more ammo storage... lol..... I guess i should picture ammo next.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

First is a picture of my 2 boys 10/22s. Don't mind the backward pictanny rail I needed to machine it before it would fit with the Sweet 22.









Here's a picture of my AR before









1st spray bomb change and Sweet 223









After an evening of getting real froggy with some spray bombs... I figured it will help if it's broken up when I'm hunting yotes.

















I hope to soon have a 1911 to show off. Just need to decide on which one I want.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !! I bet them boys throw some lead out of them 10/22's.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Nice !! I bet them boys throw some lead out of them 10/22's.


Most days we go out their mission is to empty a 555 box. If there are left over, the next mission is to empty the 1st and another 555 box. LOL The one with the Sweet 22 has a nice light trigger for my 6yr old. That is the one I'm shooting towards the end of my video. He can rail that bad boy too. Hence all the holes in prairie dog target. Both of them say "First one through the eye, second one will pierce the ear!" Then all hell breaks loose on the target. Great times and I hope they remember them when they are Pops like me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I doubt you have to worry about that. Most people never forget the first times they do something they feel is a priviledge. As an adult you have the right to bear arms as a child your parents give you the priviledge.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don, are you looking to adopt ? LOL I thought Chris had a bunch ! I need to get with it and takes some pics too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

RoOsTer, those Rugers are a blast ! I just bought a S&W 15-22 and have gone through two boxes of the 555's. Point and squeeze...LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those look great NFF !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Don, are you looking to adopt ? LOL I thought Chris had a bunch ! I need to get with it and takes some pics too.


You probably wouldn't listen any better than my dogs do, but hopefully won't crap all over my back yard .....Let me ask the wife ! Although i doubt she wants another kid to watch over.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You probably wouldn't listen any better than my dogs do, but hopefully won't crap all over my back yard .....Let me ask the wife ! Although i doubt she wants another kid to watch over.


 That's what my wife says too. She might give you a good deal though...LOL


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Make sure they learn that each shot is aimed and not spray and pray. I started out with single shot shotgun and went to shooting targets. Not much meat on targets but it teaches to make each shot count. Also those little gong and swinger targets.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Don,
> 
> You need help!
> 
> ...


No, Its an FIE .22lr. I have had it for 20 years and its spot on accurate. Thanks for your help with the pics. It takes me a while to figure things out but I do get it eventually. Kinda like hunting yotes........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's a Cobray 9mm(semi-auto), flash suppressor and 4 30 round and 1 10 round magazines.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Rock and roll, man!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Favorite Michigan up-north deer rifle: Weatherby Vanguard, Leupold Vari XIII 1.5x5 matte, 4-color camo and flat clearcoat job by me.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Some SWEET firearms pics posted. Im jealous!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Forgot. The Weatherby is a .30-06.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glenway I like the paint job, looks really sharp!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> Glenway I like the paint job, looks really sharp!


Thanks. It' s a simple procedure. I used leaves and twigs as my stencils. The camo paint came from Brownells and is military grade. I put clear flat over it but the military paint can be left as a top coat, because it's *very* flat in finish but will scratch.

Step 1: Paint the stock a base color. Step 2: Place stencils on the stock and spray a second color. Step 3 : Repeat for remaining colors by placing more stencils over the top of the ones you already painted in layers with each change of color. Leave all stencils in place until the last coat of color is applied.

You might want to practice first on something like a piece of paper to understand how it works, because it's backwards thinking (whatever that is). Fun, easy, and can transform a cheap hardwood stock or otherwise ugly stock into something practical. If you don't like the results, it's easy to do it over. But, the entire process must be repeated. Touch-ups don't work.

Sorry, but this post should go somewhere else but now it's here.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

knapper said:


> Make sure they learn that each shot is aimed and not spray and pray. I started out with single shot shotgun and went to shooting targets. Not much meat on targets but it teaches to make each shot count. Also those little gong and swinger targets.


Sorry I just seen this reply. I make them shoot other targets for practice and the prairie dogs are for spraying. I've printed off a page with rows of quater size dots. 8 across and 4 down for mini comps. That way they have to practice the mechanicals.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glenway, to help get further off the track, I used the same procedure (minus clear coat) for painting my mink boxes and buckets for raccoon. OK


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A Mossberg 151M, auto .22 rimfire/ Great shooter and quality walnut. The front sight actually has four options, which are pivoted in position to the shooter's liking. The hood must be slid off first, though. It's sighted in for 50 yards and shoots as good as a fine scoped rifle with this unique sight system. A peep aperature is the rear sight.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Bet ya cant guess what the middle rifle is, what brand model. My favorite ofcourse is the single six! That one will be my Daughters some day. The first gun she ever shot, the only one to date lol....shes not much on guns like her dad.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Varmint Guns-----sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice collection Skip...Looks like I have a little catching up to do....

SS is that the smokeless powder muzzleloader from Savage ?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice collection Skip...Looks like I have a little catching up to do....
> 
> SS is that the smokeless powder muzzleloader from Savage ?


No sir not from savage it's a knight extreme.....good guess though


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Knight was gonna be my guess..I had one and the front sight was the same...should have gone with my gut.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Knights are one of the best inlines you can buy


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

*







*


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*Nice bunch of GUNS Guys---YoteHd---looks like you have a Coyote Lite in the back ground---I think you and I need a few more Varmint Rifle's-----I'm thinking of a 19 Calhoon----Nice Collection Buddy-------sb*_


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep swamp had to hav1 in a 22-250 when it came out.I have always thought about the 19calhoon,but im realy looking at the new 17hornets.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Keep me up-dated if you get one----It would be a dandy if we get to use Centerfires at night-------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics guys ! I just read an article about the .17 hornet yesterday. Sounds like an awesome round yotehead. If you get one bring it to the Rondy, I'd like to check it out.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Pic of my ZAP-Kit (Z-ombie AP-ocalypse Kit). Be prepared or lose your brain....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it JT.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Pic of my ZAP-Kit (Z-ombie AP-ocalypse Kit). Be prepared or lose your brain....


Missing the shotgun.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> Missing the shotgun.


Didn't like the thought of getting into scatter gun range. Dirty buggers might stink!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

My new baby.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

You're making me turn my laptop upside down---quit doing that LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Pic of my ZAP-Kit (Z-ombie AP-ocalypse Kit). Be prepared or lose your brain....


JT is that a lefty AR ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Slick side, no forward assist. DPMS Sportacticle, with a few modifications.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! I can't see the port from the pic. I like it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruger Redhawk 5.5" barrel, older model without the ring cuts. A while back, the old Weaver base couldn't handle the recoil and self-destructed after about 25 years or so. (Can be viewed in an earlier post.) The new base is a Wiegand, with new Zeiss 30mm rings (made by Warne) and an old Simmons red dot scope. You wouldn't think a Simmons would hold up, but it has, so I re-installed it. Gotta get out and sight 'er in again. Larry Kelly of Magnaport massaged the action/trigger and it's a lot better than factory. Mostly used for fun but I've taken one deer with it. Rather hunt with my .45/70 Contender but this rig is still plenty of fun.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

When the local zombie population is beat down I roll with this.....My working gun-Thompson Center Venture Predator chambered in the 204 Ruger....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

While visiting with an Uncle last week in Iowa, he shared with me that he had a surprise for me and pull this out of a closet,

























This is the BB gun I bought with paper route money when I was 12 years old. I passed it on to my brother and some how before he was killed he sold it to our Uncle and that's where it's been for the last 30 plus years. I offered to buy it back from my Uncle, he refused my money and just gave it to me. As I said, I bought this BB gun when I was 12 (1965) and it was used then. It was made by HAHN manufacturing from 1957 to 1971. It's a 30 shot, CO2 cartridge lever action repeater. I remember putting thousands of bbs throught this gun and I'm not sure how many my brother fired.

I got to tell you guys, this is quite a treasure for me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a great reunion to have, treasures and memories.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That indeed is "priceless" , I know where my first recurve is that my dad bought for me for my birthday. I inadvertantly went to a friend from school days to start bow hunting with him after a very long separation. And on the wall in his house in a bow rack was--MY BOW. I practically had my heart skip a beat, I had forgotten where or when it disappeared--but I never forgot what it looked like. I tried my best to convey my 100% feelings to him that he was in actual possession of MY bow, but do so in a way that left him a way out of the "stole" route. You know the "I've had that 35 years I know its mine routine" well thats what I was against. Needless to say BOZO didnt give it back to me or even let me buy it back for 300$. What an asp----I still fume thinking about it. Dont ever let your "friends" borrow anything or hold it for collateral etc....it will invariably become theirs with no recall as to the actual facts--trust me. Glad your uncle was an honest man!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a great prize Mike. I imagine it brings back a lot of memories. I know my dad still has my Daisy lever gun and he still shoots it at cats that are messin' around his bird feeders.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is very cool !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> So did ya ever actually go bow hunting with your "friend"?


 I did and tried every chance to convince him I was right, without getting him Po'd. But it didnt last trust me, I know the nature of the beast and dont repeat mistakes. Screw me once-- shame on you, screw me twice--shame on me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Your dad sniping cats at the bird feeders......tell him we want......no......we need a pic of that!!lol


I doubt that will happen, Dad is 87 and probably han't taken but a few pics with the digital camera i bought him 8yrs ago and he does not own a computer to email them to me.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

New addition to the family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very Very nice NFF.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Schweet ! Nice shoes too !


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is the same rifle after the barrel float....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*







Here's the other ones------Cleaning day today-----SB--p.s. that little revolver isn't a revolver--its a single shot--called savage 101----My Dad bought it for me in 1961----i carryed it for 50+ years trapping----It cost 18 bucks at that time and I paid for it with my muskrat pelts and paper route---Bet many haven't seen a pistol like this-----skip-----------Pss---missing is My mod-70 7mm mag--32 special mod 94 and marlin 22 mag--My Son Thought he needed and took home with him--+ a o/u 12ga Charlies Daily--





















*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Couple of new ones...


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice looking stable you have there.....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's are some of the coyote Killers again-the thumb holes----sb----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------T/C 256 win mag-----Win Mod 70 243---Ruger mod-77 25/06----1100 rem 12ga 3"mag-------225 win Encore---------223 H/R single-----Ruger 17 mach 2--------ruger mini14-------


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Shwinggggggg!


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Suprised to see a Taurus Judge in the pics, I loved mine, it's a beast pistol though not cheap to shoot.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> Just imagine how long it would take to clean all these great guns if you were to shoot them all. Would be time well spent.


I'm imaging how many holes a burglar would get 3 steps inside the window lol


----------

